

Ask HN: Should I pay for outsider or keep looking for worthy partner? - rush-tea

I have an idea on how to start a social networking site that have potentials against G+ (not FB yet).  One of the improvement I have is the implementation of the G+ Circle/Groups.  Google has it all wrong, which I said why my site has potentials, among other improvements that I have in mind.<p>The idea is very simple, but unfortunately I have very basic programming skills (think classes required on college). What I am really good at is user experience and problem solving, which is why I am an engineer at heart, and when I see how Google is doing it all wrong, I have a solution, but I don't know how to build it. When I was working at wireless big corp, this was easy as I have software engineers at my disposal. But not when I want to start my own thing. When I was in school, I always shunned programming classes (I only took ones that were required for my graduation) and prefer took classes in other engineering areas. My background is in EE and I have been around mobile space for the past 8 years working with the top of the crop wireless company.<p>The question is that whether I should build my prototype by paying others OR just keep looking for a right partner.<p>Please note that I do know very basic HTML and I build my first entreprenuer store using blogspot with HTML codes. I could probably build mockup, but then eventually I would need someone to implement my solution.<p>Pro and con with hiring outside developer/consultant<p>Pro:
1. I would get my site up and running quickly<p>Con
1. assuming I could find a developer to implement one of the solution, then I have so many other ideas on building this social networking site, and that means if I finish the prototype and want to improve more, I would have to pour more of my own money to keep funding.<p>2. I have plan to apply for YC Winter 2012 program and YC specifically said that I would need another partner in my venture. My thought is that if I m going to find a partner eventually, why don't I have my partner implement it in the first place?  Yes, I do understand that if I have my prototype ready, then my incoming partner would be offered less equity vs if he/she is coming and build everything from the ground up.<p>Pro and Con with looking for a developer partner<p>Pro<p>1. If I have a partner, then the limit of keep implementing features is limitless and because we are partners, both of us can keep bouncing our ideas and the site would be even much better with two people ideas instead of one.<p>Con<p>1. Time.  It takes time to find a worthy partner and trust him/her.<p>2. Networking.  All my friends in big corp company or social life are not a big web programmer.  They know C++, Java, but they have no interests in building website.  I understand that you can NOT force it.  You need a passion to be successful and you can only go so far if you are in it for the money.<p>Some of you may suggest that I should just study on my own and build it myself, but then again, it's very time consuming.  It would probably take over a year to learn programming and then build it, and by then, things have change so much in a year time, so this is an option I no longer consider.<p>I also believe that nobody on earth can do everything by him/herself.  Steve Jobs needs Woz, Bill Gates needs Paul, and by having a partner who can help implement features, I can concentrate on other things such as finding solutions, making presentations, marketing, getting user bases, and so forth.<p>What should I do?
======
rush-tea
btw, how come my post doesn't show up in the Ask section?

Thanks.

~~~
hollerith
Not sure, but it currently has a score of 1, and there might be a threshhold
for getting into the Ask section.

~~~
rush-tea
I see. How do I get more points? I see a post with 2 points are listed in the
'Ask' section.

Sorry for the newbie questions. I am new to HN.

Thank you.

